# Fraud



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

I recently put up for sale a dozen cary-lite magnum goose shells on this website, and a couple other North Dakota outdoor websites. Almost immediately after I posted them a guy from Taiwan e-mailed me saying that he wanted them. So I e-mailed him with the price and he sent me this e-mail back.

Thanks for the quick comply regarding this sale,so am okay with the price stated in your last mail but which is $90 and the condition at present Dont worry about the shipment, I have arrange with a shipping company that will come for the pick up in your location.I want you to send me more pics I want you to render this help as far as this sale is concern,i have a business partner that want to send me the payment of $1500 and he will send the cheque out to you as the mode of payment , once you have the cheque of $1500 deduct your funds and forward the balance of the fund through WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER to the shipping company that will come for the
pickup,if my payment terms are I want you to provide me with the
information below:
FUL L NAME THAT W ILL BE ON THE CHEQUE................
PERSONAL ADDRESS(NOT P.O.BOX).. ... . ......... .... .
CITY..... ........
STATE............
ZIPCODE..................
CELL ,HOME AND WOR K PHONE NUMBER...........
I will like to know if i can trust you by sending the shipper's fund.
Expecting your quick response back asap.
Thanks

I think it is a scam. What do you think?
Are there even geese in Taiwan


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

You have a delete option for you e-mail account, USE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

sounds fishy. i'd get some greenbacks if i was you. us a paypal acct. or something like that. good luck!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

identity theft - surprised he didn't ask for your social, purely for income reporting purposes, of course :wink:


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

Total scam...the same thing happened to my sister-in-law...they are sending a real check, you go to cash it and take the money out then send them the other money, they cancel the check before it gets back to the original bank and they keep the funds. You should call the FBI and they will document the case. This is serious business and a real problem with foreigners taking advantage of our banking system. Make sure you keep all transactions that you may have as well. :eyeroll: Good luck!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Either Chris or a mod at another site had warned about this, it is a total scam. I would report it to the site administrators and see if they feel it's worth pursuing any further action.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

here's the scam..the $1500 check is no good...they're expecting you to wire the $1410 or whatever to them...This is done more with large ticket items Ex, boats...

Ask for the check & tell them you'll send the balance 30 days after the check clears...see what they say :eyeroll:

Bottom line...aviod any overseas business on the internet, don't give out personal information to any company(fake sites posing as a legit one) & deal with reputable companies....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This happens in my business all the time. It is obviously a money laundering issue and once the checks are cashed and wired they are home free and yes you can be held accountable.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

I just got this e-mail from another person...

Thanks for the mail, the price is okay by me,and i am ready to purchase from you immediately, i will offer you (90 ) dollas,for it,and i want you to delete the ad from the website.I have a reputable shipper that will take care of shipping from your end,and i have inform my shipper and he said that the term is okey by him...

I want to let you know that i have an associate in the USA that is oweing me a sum of (4,000) dollas,i will instruct him to issue you a cheque on my behalf and as soon as cheque arrives,you hold out your amount and send the difference to my shipper for the pick up in your place.I hope i can trust you with my balance. if this terms are okay by you,do get back to me with the following details:
1.Name to be issue to...
2.Contact Address(City,State,Zip code,Country):
3.Contact telephone number:
Do get back to me asap with this details for payment to be made out to you immediately.

Is there any way these people can be tracked and prosecuted?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Losers....... :******: :******: :******: ; What the he$$ is wrong with people these days.

Sad part is, some people would be willing to do this :roll: :roll:


----------



## ottertail (Apr 9, 2004)

Scam them back. If they dont have any information about you - just play along and ask where to send the $. Then lets say its taiwan - send a $1.00 to hong kong. They make long journey for nothing. There is also a website that will do this for you. I forget the name


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

uke: It's a scam!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i love fighting fire with fire. :lol:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I warn you very strongly not to antagonize these people. Just report it to the authorities or forget it. If you mess with them, they may draw a large bullseye on you or your bank account or your credit history. Some of them are just stupid crooks, some of them are very intelligent con artists that are organized like the mob.

A word to the wise.

Tom


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Toms advice is sound you never know what kind of individual your dealing with, you do however know that they are lawless why risk it.


----------

